# Should've just shoveled



## Dmc838 (Jan 27, 2015)

We got about 3" of snow tonight. Took out the shovel and pushed most of the snow to the sides of driveway making two long mounds, clearing the center. Pushed the snow off the apron into the street thinking I would make about 3 passes with the blower. I take out my Ariens 926102 head to the street to clear that end. I notice it isn't really moving anything and discover a sheer pin is broken. Back to the garage about and 15 minutes later I'm back at it. Head back to street and immediately hit a newspaper. Back to the garage. The thing is wedged between the impeller and sidewall. Cutting, pulling with pliers, ripping, using a razor, a long screwdriver, jimmying the impeller back and forth for about 40 minutes finally get it out. Now it's raining. Go back out finish up the end and hit the sides. Now I'm all wet and pissed off. If I would have just finished with the shovel I would have been in the house an hour sooner and dry!


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Ouch! Hate it when the shortcut takes longer. I just finished up the driveway as well. Have to get out early tomorrow morning. Did not want to deal with throwing heavy snow and ice at 7 in the morning.


----------



## Greenway1313 (Feb 22, 2015)

I have felt that way a few times so far this season... it sucks. lol


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

Dmc838 said:


> We got about 3" of snow tonight. Took out the shovel and pushed most of the snow to the sides of driveway making two long mounds, clearing the center. Pushed the snow off the apron into the street thinking I would make about 3 passes with the blower. I take out my Ariens 926102 head to the street to clear that end. I notice it isn't really moving anything and discover a sheer pin is broken. Back to the garage about and 15 minutes later I'm back at it. Head back to street and immediately hit a newspaper. Back to the garage. The thing is wedged between the impeller and sidewall. Cutting, pulling with pliers, ripping, using a razor, a long screwdriver, jimmying the impeller back and forth for about 40 minutes finally get it out. Now it's raining. Go back out finish up the end and hit the sides. Now I'm all wet and pissed off. If I would have just finished with the shovel I would have been in the house an hour sooner and dry!


The only thing you failed to mention is that you *unplugged the spark plug* before you put your hands to it. People also don't realize that when a news paper and for that matter anything gets wedged there it may be under tension and may let loose at some point when the hands are there. it needs to be dealt with EXTREME CAUTION.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have heard of people getting newspapers out with either water or a torch. The idea being the water dissolves the paper or the fire burns it away. With fire you will damage the paint, with water you have to make sure it doesn't freeze.


----------



## DaHen (Feb 15, 2015)

After all that, then ya gotta go out and buy another news paper. lol


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

Welcome from the Garden State


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

joee5 said:


> Welcome from the Garden State


plus 1


----------



## Dmc838 (Jan 27, 2015)

all3939 said:


> The only thing you failed to mention is that you *unplugged the spark plug* before you put your hands to it. People also don't realize that when a news paper and for that matter anything gets wedged there it may be under tension and may let loose at some point when the hands are there. it needs to be dealt with EXTREME CAUTION.


My friends father lost the tip of his finger 3 weeks ago from this exact thing. Machine was off and jammed somehow. He freed the jam and the augur spun one full turn and got his finger.


----------



## Dmc838 (Jan 27, 2015)

Worse thing is it was that newspaper nobody wants, but you just get once a week, the one that's filled with advertisements and crap. I don't get newspapers deliver because I don't read them, nothing but bad news in there. The guy drives down the block at 35 mph and just throws them. Sometimes it lands on your driveway, sometimes on the lawn, sometimes in the middle of the street. I always just pick it up and throw it away but I guess I didn't see this one. It was in the street about 8 feet to the side of my driveway. I wonder how I can stop it from being delivered??


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

Dmc838 said:


> We got about 3" of snow tonight. Took out the shovel and pushed most of the snow to the sides of driveway making two long mounds, clearing the center. Pushed the snow off the apron into the street thinking I would make about 3 passes with the blower. I take out my Ariens 926102 head to the street to clear that end. I notice it isn't really moving anything and discover a sheer pin is broken. Back to the garage about and 15 minutes later I'm back at it. Head back to street and immediately hit a newspaper. Back to the garage. The thing is wedged between the impeller and sidewall. Cutting, pulling with pliers, ripping, using a razor, a long screwdriver, jimmying the impeller back and forth for about 40 minutes finally get it out. Now it's raining. Go back out finish up the end and hit the sides. Now I'm all wet and pissed off. If I would have just finished with the shovel I would have been in the house an hour sooner and dry!


get yourself a piece of round steel stock, a bar about 5 feet long, maybe 3/8" OD. keep it handy for prying things out of the snowblower that get stuck like that. I wedged a big stone in my AMF first time out. fortunately I pried it right out with that bar in a few seconds.

if it's newspaper, take a torch to it and burn it out of there.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Dmc838 said:


> We got about 3" of snow tonight. Took out the shovel and pushed most of the snow to the sides of driveway making two long mounds, clearing the center. Pushed the snow off the apron into the street thinking I would make about 3 passes with the blower. I take out my Ariens 926102 head to the street to clear that end. I notice it isn't really moving anything and discover a sheer pin is broken. Back to the garage about and 15 minutes later I'm back at it. Head back to street and immediately hit a newspaper. Back to the garage. The thing is wedged between the impeller and sidewall. Cutting, pulling with pliers, ripping, using a razor, a long screwdriver, jimmying the impeller back and forth for about 40 minutes finally get it out. Now it's raining. Go back out finish up the end and hit the sides. Now I'm all wet and pissed off. If I would have just finished with the shovel I would have been in the house an hour sooner and dry!


YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH some days the dog just bites...


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello dmc, welcome to *SBF!!* three inches of snow is a job for the 2450E or 3000E single stage machines


----------



## jims94vmx (Feb 13, 2014)

I have been battling it out with the local "free" paper here for months. I call and it stops, then a month later another round. After 4 calls I told them I was contacting our township to report the company as litter! Did not have a snowblower incident but did not want what happened to you to happen to me! I took a paper into the township office and emailed them all my contacts from the paper trying to stop it. Like you they ended up in driveway, yard etc. Just letting you know you are not alone and report them! Good luck.....I am going out soon to clear what appears to be 5 or 6 inches.....probably jinxed myself! LOL Nah, I was 13 on Friday the 13th back many years ago.....HA


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey dmc. I don't get a paper for the same reason, but I used to get a bunch of circulars/cupons every sat. First I started saving them with intention of dumping them in the lobby of newspaper office, but after about 2 or 3 phone calls explaining it's illegal to litter they stopped. Good luck


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Dmc838 said:


> Worse thing is it was that newspaper nobody wants, but you just get once a week, the one that's filled with advertisements and crap. I don't get newspapers deliver because I don't read them, nothing but bad news in there. The guy drives down the block at 35 mph and just throws them. Sometimes it lands on your driveway, sometimes on the lawn, sometimes in the middle of the street. I always just pick it up and throw it away but I guess I didn't see this one. It was in the street about 8 feet to the side of my driveway. I wonder how I can stop it from being delivered??


We have one of those papers, but they have a tube screwed to the side of the mailbox that the delivery drivers put the paper in..When we bought our house years ago I went and removed the tube, because I didn't want the useless crappy paper..a few days later, they put a new tube back on! Then I discovered a handy trick..I just never remove the paper from the tube!  the one that is there now is perhaps a year old..works great! I have noticed other people around here doing that..

Scot


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Dmc838 said:


> Worse thing is it was that newspaper nobody wants, but you just get once a week, the one that's filled with advertisements and crap. I don't get newspapers deliver because I don't read them, nothing but bad news in there. The guy drives down the block at 35 mph and just throws them. Sometimes it lands on your driveway, sometimes on the lawn, sometimes in the middle of the street. I always just pick it up and throw it away but I guess I didn't see this one. It was in the street about 8 feet to the side of my driveway. I wonder how I can stop it from being delivered??


I waited for him one day and told him to remove my name from the list. Never received an other blue bagged impeller jammer again! Been about 7 years now.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

ya.. that stored energy (forget what it is called) is real danger when unplugging blowers. We use to read about that type of danger at my old job. In there it could be deadly as the augers were 6-10 ft across and usually two of them turing into each other and powered by 60-75hp motors. Remember a guy got his arm ripped off at the shoulder and walked three flights to first aid before passing out! anyway- back to blower.. never ever take chances and do as others said.


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

Rob711 said:


> Hey dmc. I don't get a paper for the same reason, but I used to get a bunch of circulars/cupons every sat. First I started saving them with intention of dumping them in the lobby of newspaper office, but after about 2 or 3 phone calls explaining it's illegal to litter they stopped. Good luck


Same response from the circular / coupon newspaper publisher. That is, polite requests to stop the unsolicited deliveries to the end of my driveway did NOT work. It took escalation to the township ordinance dept. to get the publisher to stop the littering. 

Bill


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

That is too bad. Our contract with our paper delivery person is that our two morning papers go in our mailbox on our front porch. No hassles.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Dmc 

Just be thankful you found the broken pin now rather than when you need to get out of the driveway for work or .... and there's 18" of snow in your way


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Dmc838 said:


> Worse thing is it was that newspaper nobody wants, but you just get once a week, the one that's filled with advertisements and crap. I don't get newspapers deliver because I don't read them, nothing but bad news in there. The guy drives down the block at 35 mph and just throws them. Sometimes it lands on your driveway, sometimes on the lawn, sometimes in the middle of the street. I always just pick it up and throw it away but I guess I didn't see this one. It was in the street about 8 feet to the side of my driveway. I wonder how I can stop it from being delivered??


We had a neighborhood person selling Avon products who was doing this; driving down the street throwing advertisements at people's property. I made a point of picking mine up, driving to their house, and throwing into their yard. I think it caught on because one day I saw half a dozen of the confounded things in their yard. That was the last day I had Avon garbage in my yard.

* I have nothing against Avon products!


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Spent about a year trying to make them stop putting rolled waste into my lower mailbox. Put a chicken screen across the lower birth of the box and they started tossing them in the driveway. Watched..... and went out early one morning to suggest they stop doing what they claim to be legally doing. My breakfast pants, dragging an axe, a barking dog, and crystal clear anger seemed to work
I think I suggested 3 or 4 felonies I was willing to commit and they were happy to leave


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Dmc838 said:


> Worse thing is it was that newspaper nobody wants, but you just get once a week, the one that's filled with advertisements and crap. I don't get newspapers deliver because I don't read them, nothing but bad news in there. The guy drives down the block at 35 mph and just throws them. Sometimes it lands on your driveway, sometimes on the lawn, sometimes in the middle of the street. I always just pick it up and throw it away but I guess I didn't see this one. It was in the street about 8 feet to the side of my driveway. I wonder how I can stop it from being delivered??


You need to call the newspaper. We have one of those little weekly papers and I enjoy reading the local ads. They occasionally get a rogue delivery person. Call them, give them the necessasry information and the problem will be solved. Been there. Done that.


----------



## 404 (Feb 1, 2015)

As jtclays demonstrates, some people only get the message when one passes on an emotion. Fear is a good one.
What are those pant exactly? Underwear?


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Dmc838 said:


> My friends father lost the tip of his finger 3 weeks ago from this exact thing. Machine was off and jammed somehow. He freed the jam and the augur spun one full turn and got his finger.


Wow after reading this I think it's worth removing the spark plug completely and let the engine breathe.


----------

